# SOS.....blue tang found ich on body....just start it...what is best solution



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

....i wanna save his life......very important for me ....i have paired clownfish and royal gamma in tank....also snail and Shrimp....
what is best solutuon......really appreciate any suggestion. ..better you have done this before and it worked for your case....thanks!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Catch all the fish in your tank.
Put all fish in QT tank
Treat the Ick in the QT tank

Increase temp in the DT to speed up lifecycle of Ick
keep DT fishless for 3 months to ensure all Ick is dead

Put fish in QT back into the DT after the 3 month period.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Jaysan said:


> Catch all the fish in your tank.
> Put all fish in QT tank
> Treat the Ick in the QT tank
> 
> ...


It sucks, but this is the best solution IMO.

When I went fallow, I did 76 days. treated with Cupramine for ich. Since they were in the QT for awhile, I decided to also treat with PraziPro and Paraguard for other things


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks !!! guys very appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Ick*

Good info above ... read up on tank transfer method as well....


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Do what jaysan and twobytwo say, and then always quarantine and dip when your tank is set up again


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I found that it's best to start with some garlic soaked nori for a few days to boost the immune system and work to improve water quality, maybe a water change and possibly some carbon to remove any toxins that might be stressing him. Only after that if it was a clear 100% ich outbreak would I go to removing them from the tank, which can be a stressful process in itself and can something make things worse. My hippo tang would get white ich spots if water quality suffered or if he was stressed. Garlic soaked nori and water quality improvements seemed to help him beat it.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Although this is against several published articles I've read, I actually met several reefers who had success with this product - https://www.polyplab.com/products/medic

Worth a try if there are no other alternatives. For most people treating the fish in a QT tank is not an option.

Regardless, without proper steps taken to eliminate ich from your system, you'll most likely need to live with it.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Quarantine is always an option, it's not however, always easy or convenient or inexpensive.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

conix67 said:


> Although this is against several published articles I've read, I actually met several reefers who had success with this product - https://www.polyplab.com/products/medic
> 
> Worth a try if there are no other alternatives. For most people treating the fish in a QT tank is not an option.
> 
> Regardless, without proper steps taken to eliminate ich from your system, you'll most likely need to live with it.


Worked for me, only thing is you need to use it before the thing is out of control. The earlier stage the better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

